# First shark caught from the beach!



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

Went out fishing this afternoon, hit the beach around 5 PM got a line in the water and I instantly hook a small whiting. I wanted to use this as shark bait so I kept it alive in a bucket and waited until everyone was out of the water before I baited my hook. I cut the fish in 2 and hooked the head onto my line. I walked out about 75' and threw the fish head on the other side of the sandbar.

The bait sat on the bottom for while, drifting the waves...

All of a sudden, my 6/0 starts to click... and then it clicks faster....

I rush over and grab the pole. I can feel the fish on the end of the line. I wait, let it start to run again and slowly tighten down on the drag. i was able to set the hook just before the shark swam towards the beach. I felt my line go slack as I rushed to reel in all the line. I get it all in and i think i lost the fish. I can see my weight washing on shore with the waves when all of a sudden a fin is just behind it!!! My friend grabs the leader and starts to drag the shark onto shore. We get the hook out of its mouth in less then 3 minutes and after a quick photo, bring the shark back to the water. As soon as the waves started to wash over it, the shark kicked out of my hands and swam off.

I am SO excited to finally catch my first shark from the beach!

Equipment:
Penn 6/0, 65 lb mono, on an old Ocean Reef 'boat pole'
14/0 circle hook, 150 lb wire
I let the 6oz weight slide on the mono ahead of the wire

Bait:
fresh caught and cut whiting head


posing after removing the hook.









getting read to bring the fish back to the water:









releasing the shark:









This thing was VERY lively and would thrash around when we tried to grab it by its tail.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job! This is what we do! Maybe I'll get one this season. How far was the cast with that big 6/0?


----------



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

Didnt cast out the 6/0, walked it out past the second breakers.


youtube video!!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats again man!!!!!!!


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice. You walked it out! You must of hauled ass on the way back. Lol


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I will apologize now, for offending you. Cause your handling was disgracefull.
First off, that lil shark looks like a Finetooth. You were Ill prepared for hook removal. Just cause your edited video says 4 mins. You sealed that animals death certificate. try holding your breath the duration of you "Edited" Video. Please do the fish a favor, and never be unprepared. 
That was a 3 ft shark. How on earth it took 3 guys to control, i can't comprehend. Fishing is a blast, but step up your game bro.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

65lb braid, 150lb single strand, a 14/0 hook, and 3 men.

That's what it took you to get a 12lb baby shark in, and you're bragging about it on the internet? And two guys to drag it back into the water?




Sorry, but I'm gonna have to agree with eaglesfanguy, your fishing technique needs LOTS of work.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish! It's good to be careful with those teeth and all... I've seen fellows hold them with one hand behind the head and the other hand at the base of the tail - they will flop back and forth, but you can hold them as you walk them back to the water. 

That one looked like a single bottom plow... :eyesroll:


----------



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> 65lb braid, 150lb single strand, a 14/0 hook, and 3 men.
> 
> That's what it took you to get a 12lb baby shark in, and you're bragging about it on the internet? And two guys to drag it back into the water?
> 
> ...


I wasnt targeting that small shark. Ive hooked up with a few spinner sharks that keep breaking off my leaders. This is just what I happened to catch. I agree that I could have caught him on my smaller surf pole, but he ate the large bait.

As far as edited, the video is real time, I didnt cut anything out. Only reason its choppy is because it was filmed from an iPhone and the girl that filmed it, emailed the video to me in about 5 clips. 

And ya'll are right, I was unprepared, but this was my first one. I want to know/need to know what I can do to be better. I want to improve.


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

ManofSteel said:


> I wasnt targeting that small shark. Ive hooked up with a few spinner sharks that keep breaking off my leaders. This is just what I happened to catch. I agree that I could have caught him on my smaller surf pole, but he ate the large bait.
> 
> And ya'll are right, I was unprepared, but this was my first one. I want to know/need to know what I can do to be better. I want to improve.


Remember we were all young once and mentoring made us better fisherman. First thing is to have the right tools; if it took that long to unhook a little shark, what would you have done if you caught a medium sized fish? Small pliers are for pan fish. Get a ARC dehooker, long heavy long nose pliers and bolt cutters. You should have cut the hook or at least the leader once it was evident that you could not get the hook out. Also, if you are going to fish shark, learn how to release. A fish that size is a simple one man carry to the surf and released. I have witnessed and personally released sharks in excess of six feet and 100 lbs with a tail drag that did not make that deep of furrow in the sand. Between the long hook removal and pressure on the drag, the shark will not survive. Also, be very aware that there are groups and individuals always looking to use "hero" shots to campaign against fishing, and if you are not aware of the species, you may be broadcasting a violation. Congrats on your first shark and good luck in learning the sport! I will comment that your tackle is overkill for walked out bait, you will have more fun and catch more sharks with a good castable rig. You ae not using "big" bait and you will catch alot of small sharks with a whiting head.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 shark21...looks kinda young and still learning.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

+2 shark21. 

Congrats on the catch and the balls to throw your baits out there. I get using the 6/0 for larger sharks.

If you are not good at removing the hooks yet- put a sizeable bolt cutter, the hook remover, gloves and pliers and put them into the bucket to bring down to the water. If you don't remove the hook within 45 seconds to a minute, bolt cut it. 

Even though it was still green, one of you should pull it out into the water, turn it around work water into the gills and gently urge it in. If you have the balls to swim out with bait in your hands, putting this think back into the water should not be a problem.

Above all- nice catch- congrats!


----------



## Danimal62 (Jun 10, 2011)

This picture may help you figure out how to handle a shark of that size:










Good luck with your next attempt at shark fishing!


----------



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

thanks all!

im looking at some dehookers to add to my tackle box and a good pair of cutters.


----------

